# set price per property ?



## DMT (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi just had a question and wanted opinions and feedback. I was just given the opportunity to handle 124 properties for snow and salt maintenace here a little info there all in the same town and same zone (same section) not all properties are gonna need plowing there no drive way but walk ways and side walks for all. I have a small over head and is more than capable of handling my question is what do you guys think of set price per property with a trigger and a scale up in price per snow fall example set price per property for x amount of snow then price goes up for another x amount. Was wondering if anyone done this and how did it work or opinions all the properties are for one management company.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

If you have to ask, it's probably over your head.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Don't bid it just to say you plow 120 properties. If don't know how to bid it, you won't know how to handle it.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

How long have you been doing this? What equipment do you have? Where are you from and how much snow do you average?

You say you have a low overhead, so I assume you know your numbers and have everything set up legally. Just figure out your time and everything involved, add some profit, and go from there. Don't bid it on other people's numbers, and don't price it just to get the job.

I know it didn't answer really any of your questions, but they are only questions you as the owner of your company can answer. Good luck. With more info we might be able to help you out a bit, but as far as a price is concerned that's on you and your numbers.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I personally would not do a per inch price structure. It's too much paperwork for me. Do a per push or seasonal price. Much less paperwork and figuring. Seasonal is obviously a set price. Per push is whatever you charge each time you service the property. So if your per push price is $85 and you service 4 times in a storm its just $85 X 4. Done, send the invoice, on to the next invoice.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Seasonal, bill em in November, make the local news in February when you stop showing up cause you bid it too low and are broke...

Seriously - the heck with billing 124 places every night - I'd only do it with seasonal pricing and each one can be a unique price.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

What type of Proprety foreclosed


----------



## DMT (Jul 24, 2017)

No for management company bunch of properties some have drive ways some just sidewalk fairly easy


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm confused....


----------

